# Best pen e-cig?



## Ripstorm (11/2/16)

Hey Guys,

So, my wifes old twisp gave in the other night. She is currently using my old naut mini + istick 20w, but she's complaining that it's too bulky and she also finds it difficult to open the nautilus when refilling.

She's a mouth to lung inhaler and she's not a fan of box mods or anything bulky.

I thought of going for the Ijust2. I showed her a youtube vid but she complained that it's too bulky and produces too much vapour.

Any idea what I can get her as a replacement? I have limited knowledge of smaller pen-like devices as I tend to go for the bigger sub-ohm stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## BigB (11/2/16)

Get an iJust Start Plus in that case.... Tiny, good battery life, reasonable vapour, reasonable flavour.... Good value for money....


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/16)

subvod is a good idea - or you could consider looking at an ego one

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/2/16)

Just a hint on the Nauti mini.. You do not have to tighten it down using force - it should not leak at all if the glass is turned enough to just fit over the silicone seal at the bottom. Just above the base or touching the base should be a-ok.

The iJust 2 is going to kill her... Not a MTL setup at all, but decent kit nonetheless.

The old Evod range like the Evod-1 & 2 or the Mini Protank 3 should be very good alternatives. Might be tricky to still get some, but i think that Vape King and Vape Club still had some MPT3s. The Aspire K-1 and ET / ETS series is also a good tank option, but stocks will be low.

Batteries could be tricky, so more current complete kits like the 2 gents above suggested might be the best alternative.


----------



## Ripstorm (11/2/16)

Awesome stuff. Thanks for the assistance guys. Will go through all of the options with her tonight


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/2/16)

I second @shaunnadan
Subvod is a nice and good quality device and also comes in nice ladies colours.
Vape on....


----------



## wazarmoto (11/2/16)

I would opt for an electrostix if she prefers pen style. Really great quality.


----------



## Jan (11/2/16)

second the subvod


----------



## WernerK (11/2/16)

Jan said:


> second the subvod


is it mouth to lung though?


----------



## Jan (11/2/16)

WernerK said:


> is it mouth to lung though?


Imo yes even with the 0.5ohm coil the airflow on the toptank nano can be closed down quite a lot

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Schnappie (11/2/16)

Subvod for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (11/2/16)

Subvod maybe with 3mg /ml juice can do MTL. I find with 6mg/ml juice trying to mtl kicks my lungs...cough....cough...


----------



## ET (11/2/16)

As bigB said, the Ijust start is also pretty nice for a pen device


----------



## Khan83 (11/2/16)

Another option is the Evod Mega. A bit more tamed then the Ijust & Subvod but perfect for mouth to lung


----------



## Silver (11/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So, my wifes old twisp gave in the other night. She is currently using my old naut mini + istick 20w, but she's complaining that it's too bulky and she also finds it difficult to open the nautilus when refilling.
> 
> ...



The guys have given great suggestions @Ripstorm
I like your post because we often get a bit carried away discussing the bigger gear and its nice to see what various members think about the slim pen style devices

As far as a pen style atty goes, i have gotten much joy from the humble, yet "mighty" Evod1. For fruity flavours, especially with menthol I find it is very good, flavour wise and makes for an ideal stealth setup. I use it on the istick20 now but its happy on pretty much any pen style battery. Am using the stock 1.8 or 2.2 ohm silica wick single coil Evod1 coils. Lasts me easily about 30ml on the fruity menthols. (Clearer juices)

PS - on the nauti mini, my mom often asks me to help open her tank when she refills. So I know exactly what you talking about. As @Kuhlkatz says, dont overtighten it. Another thing i did was lube that silicon a bit with some VG (any ejuice would probably do) and it worked very well for some time after that. Just did it with my finger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## WernerK (11/2/16)

Silver said:


> The guys have given great suggestions @Ripstorm
> I like your post because we often get a bit carried away discussing the bigger gear and its nice to see what various members think about the slim pen style devices
> 
> As far as a pen style atty goes, i have gotten much joy from the humble, yet "mighty" Evod1. For fruity flavours, especially with menthol I find it is very good, flavour wise and makes for an ideal stealth setup. I use it on the istick20 now but its happy on pretty much any pen style battery. Am using the stock 1.8 or 2.2 ohm silica wick single coil Evod1 coils. Lasts me easily about 30ml on the fruity menthols. (Clearer juices)
> ...


great im trying to get my dad into vaping and away from stinkies! il have a look at the subvod then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/2/16)

WernerK said:


> great im trying to get my dad into vaping and away from stinkies! il have a look at the subvod then



Great thing you doing @WernerK 
You need to find a juice he absolutely loves. With my mom it was like that. She wasnt interested until she found (or rather, I found through trial and error) a juice or two she really liked. Tell your dad if my mom who smoked 40-50 Rothmans a day for over 50 years can enjoy vaping, then so can he  the funny thing is my mom hasnt stopped stinkies altogether yet. But she has cut down to about 5 a day. Big win in my book.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ripstorm (12/2/16)

So a quick update. Showed my wife all of the options mentioned here and looks like we have a winner. She loves the subvod. Will be ordering this for her shortly.
Thanks again for the help all

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (12/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> So a quick update. Showed my wife all of the options mentioned here and looks like we have a winner. She loves the subvod. Will be ordering this for her shortly.
> Thanks again for the help all


OFC!!!! Can't go wrong with Kangertech!  What colour is she after?


----------



## WernerK (12/2/16)

Silver said:


> Great thing you doing @WernerK
> You need to find a juice he absolutely loves. With my mom it was like that. She wasnt interested until she found (or rather, I found through trial and error) a juice or two she really liked. Tell your dad if my mom who smoked 40-50 Rothmans a day for over 50 years can enjoy vaping, then so can he  the funny thing is my mom hasnt stopped stinkies altogether yet. But she has cut down to about 5 a day. Big win in my book.



lol yeah i dont expect him to go cold turky either but if at least he can scale down a bit thats for sure a win. at least he sort of wants to stop he is just not to sure how. luckily i have plenty of juice for him to try  thanks for the support!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm (12/2/16)

Stosta said:


> OFC!!!! Can't go wrong with Kangertech!  What colour is she after?



Well she can't make up her mind. She wants either blue or pink. Looks like I'll have to make that decision for her


----------



## Stosta (12/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Well she can't make up her mind. She wants either blue or pink. Looks like I'll have to make that decision for her


Maybe take the blue, just in case you need to borrow it at a braai or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WernerK (12/2/16)

where do you guys think is the best vendor to order a subvod and some coils from?


----------



## Ripstorm (12/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Maybe take the blue, just in case you need to borrow it at a braai or something.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Stosta (12/2/16)

Vikingsvape and Vape Decadence have them for the cheapest price as far as I can tell, but I haven't dealt with either of them. It looks as though Viking also has the coils for a reasoonable price, but I can't find the new coils at Decadence.


----------



## Schnappie (12/2/16)

Imagine the subvod with one of those gclaptons installed..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (12/2/16)

Schnappie said:


> Imagine the subvod with one of those gclaptons installed..


I have a spare ego one battery the moment the toptank mini becomes available separately I want to try that combo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (12/2/16)

Jan said:


> I have a spare ego one battery the moment the toptank mini becomes available separately I want to try that combo


http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/kanger-toptank-mini

Enjoy 

EDIT - Oh wait... You mean you're waiting for the Toptank Nano to become available seperately! I think... As much as I love Kangertech, their marketing/product labelling needs some serious attention!


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/2/16)

i love my ASPIRE CF Mod tube and Atlantis tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (12/2/16)

Stosta said:


> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/kanger-toptank-mini
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> EDIT - Oh wait... You mean you're waiting for the Toptank Nano to become available seperately! I think... As much as I love Kangertech, their marketing/product labelling needs some serious attention!


Yes my mistake I mean the nano


----------



## Chezzig (12/2/16)

I got mine from Vapeking In Pink  I use it as a taste tester now for my Juices


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/2/16)

Greensmoke. and it looks just like a stinky lol. so its very small

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Greensmoke. and it looks just like a stinky lol. so its very small


I've never admitted it on this forum, but I keep one in my workdesk when a stealth vape is required!


----------



## Silver (15/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I've never admitted it on this forum, but I keep one in my workdesk when a stealth vape is required!



Dont worry @Kolashnikov and @Stosta
I carry one in my bag wherever I go
Fits perfectly in the "pen holder" slot and never leaks
Its a backup of a backup's backup 

PS - cant remember when I last used it but it gives me peace of mind - lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

@Jan ... I think I may have found it!

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kanger-subtank-nano/


----------

